# Kostenlose Prepaidkarten mit Guthaben??



## silberfisch (29 Januar 2013)

Ich sehe diese kostenlosen Prepaidkarten immer öfter wie hier zum Beispiel XXX. Die haben jeweils 1Euro Startguthaben und sind auch direkt von den großen Netzanbietern wie Vodafone, T-Mobil und Co.
Bei O2 kann man gleich 3 Karten davon bestellen. Warum machen die das??Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht. Kommen dort irgendwelche Schleichverträge auf mich zu oder sind die Kosten beim telefonieren einfach so teuer dann? danke

Man könnte ja dann auch soviel bestellen wie man will??


Modedit: Werbelink gelöscht


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Da gehts nur um Kundenbindung und mit Preisen die (soweit mir bekannt) alle im Bereich aller Prepaids liegen.
AGB lesen hat aber trotzdem noch nie geschadet


----------



## silberfisch (29 Januar 2013)

Okay,, dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Tembo (23 März 2017)

momentan gibt es die auch wieder, aber nicht mit bekannten sondern etwas dubios klingenden namen.
ich denke da muss man vorsichtig sein


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2017)

Tembo schrieb:


> momentan gibt es die auch wieder, aber nicht mit bekannten sondern etwas dubios klingenden namen.


z.B ? 


Tembo schrieb:


> ich denke da muss man vorsichtig sein


Das muß man immer


----------

